# A Weird Request From A Customer



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2013)

So I don't do a whole lot of finial turning but one of my customers had a chess set he bought as a kid and about 40 years ago he lost one of the Olivewood pawns. I told him I could take a stab at a replacement for him as I had a couple chunks in a box in the back. I'm not sure how to duplicate the darkening from 60 years of play but on the whole for a freehand duplication I think I did OK. any advice for next time? Thinking I might have to do some ornaments now.

BTW- Mine is the one on the Left

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2013)

Great job. I like your form even better. Dang close for freehand too.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. Great job.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you all! Yeah, had to dig out the sharp pointed skew to get into the tight places as I worked, The advice from one of our members on when I was doing shawl pins was invaluable! Work just a 1/2 inch to an inch at a time and don't go back. the other issue is the felt I added hasn't been worn down so mine looks taller even thought the difference is just a few hundredths of an inch on the actual piece.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2013)

Tell your buddy to sit the piece in an east or west window casing when not in use to get some sun and maybe get close to that patina after a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 11, 2013)

You can look up how to age wood using steel wool & vinegar. Not complicated, remember doing some picture frames years ago. Could give it a try on some scrap ??

Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2013)

Colin - Thats a fantastic job. I agree with Kevin - Yours looks better. It looks more professional. I also think sunlight is the best way to catch up the aging. Nice job!
Scott


----------

